# New to Road Bikes, chose a Specialized, need advice



## dutchgenius (May 29, 2012)

So i have been mostly a MTB guy for years, but just started commuting again and decided to be sensible for once and go with a road bike. After checking tirelessly every discount site on earth and realizing I would have to "settle" for an off-brand, I was able to pick up a 2005 Specialized Roubaix Pro off CL for a steal (according to my tri-biking friend who owns 7 high end bikes). The frame has never been wrecked and just has a few minor clear coat nicks which I have sanded and re-coated.

Just wanting to check I made the right call and what direction I should go with this bike. My commute is only 2.3 miles (albeit big hill climbs) each way so I dont get to really stretch it out daily, but I am planning to start riding more on the weekends for fitness and just to enjoy the bike (Redmond, WA is a very bike friendly city).

Currently I am running a SRAM Rival group which I enjoy and prefer to Shimano shifting, but with Dura-Ace brakes which have basically been bulletproof thus far. Currently though, I would prefer to have a few more gear options at my disposal (current cassette is a 12-25 SRAM PG 1070). Also, I wouldnt mind going to a more back color scheme of wheels (currently running basic aluminum Mavics (Aksiums I believe but I already de-labeled them). And pedals are basic Shimano cheapies, not sure how much difference I would see with something else.

budget is not a huge concern as long as I can piece out some of the gear rather than dropping like $1500 for a new groupset at once.

so here are my questions (sorry for OCD breakdown)

1. Is this the right bike for what I want to do with it (commuting and personal leisure)
2. How long can I expect the frame to last and is it worth it to invest in new parts for this
3. suggestions for a black wheelset (durability is paramount, lightweight is helpful, low spoke count is nice for pure looks)
4. suggestions for a rear cassette (i heard 11-32 is good for hill climbing)
5. suggestions for pedals (am i going to see a huge improvement)
6. should I be concerned about being super lightweight (bike is roughly around 19 lbs... I think)

Thanks for any suggestions. Included is a bad cell phone pic of the bike. loving it so far, aside from a few minor maintenance issues.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

sram pg-1070 32t cassette with Rival WiFLi RD

or

PG-1050 32t with Apex WiFLi RD for a more affordable option

wheels: lots of choices for all budgets and needs.... see Wheel & Tire forum....

pedals? I switched from Look Keo Classics to... Speedplay Zero


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Jul 15, 2011)

Good choice!! Comfy commuter AND...you can get out on the weekends and log some rec miles as well!!! Welcome to the dark side!!!!


----------

